# δικαιούμαι - δικαιώνομαι



## StellaP (Jul 1, 2010)

Την αφορμή μου έδωσε μία είδηση που διάβασα σήμερα και αφορά τους πυροσβέστες.
Απόφαση του αρμόδιου υπουργού σχετική με τις μεταθέσεις τους προβλέπει ότι "όλοι οι μετατιθέμενοι θα δικαιωθούν οδοιπορικά". Επίσης, στο παρελθόν, σε έγγραφο Τράπεζας είχα διαβάσει "κατάσταση ασθενών δικαιωθέντων εξόδων νοσηλείας".
Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος αλλά και οι δύο εκφράσεις με ενοχλούν αφάνταστα.
Στα λεξικά το ρήμα δικαιούμαι, προερχόμενο από το αρχαίο δικαιώ, υπάρχει μόνο στον ενεστώτα και σημαίνει :έχω το νόμιμο δικαίωμα να απαιτήσω π.χ. επίδομα, άδεια, σύνταξη κλπ. και έχω το δικαίωμα σε κάτι, δηλ. μου οφείλεται ή μου επιτρέπεται κάτι π.χ. δεν δικαιούσαι να ομιλείς (προσφιλής έκφραση μακαρίτη υπουργού -εκείνος έλεγε :δια να ομιλείς).
Επομένως, δεν θα έπρεπε, το έγγραφο του Υπουργείου να λέει : "όλοι οι μετατιθέμενοι δικαιούνται οδοιπορικά" και της Τράπεζας "κατάσταση ασθενών που δικαιούνται έξοδα νοσηλείας" έστω και αν οι ασθενείς πήραν τα έξοδα νοσηλείας στο παρελθόν;
Όσο για το δικαιώνομαι, αν και το χρησιμοποιούμε συχνότατα (π.χ. ο αγώνας τώρα δικαιώνεται) δεν το βρήκα πουθενά - σε κανένα λεξικό.
Μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε να λύσω τις απορίες μου;


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2010)

Καλημέρα σου. Καλά τα λένε τα λεξικά, αν και δεν το βροντοφωνάζουν (δηλ. το ΛΝΕΓ δεν έχει πλαίσιο :) ). Το πρόβλημα των τύπων που συνέλαβες (πρώτη φορά τούς ακούω να χρησιμοποιούνται έτσι) είναι ότι προσπαθούν να δώσουν αόριστο και μετοχή αορίστου σε ρήμα (το _δικαιούμαι_) που κανονικά δεν έχει. Δηλαδή: και το _δικαιούμαι_ και το _δικαιώνω / δικαιώνομαι_, με τις διαφορετικές σημασίες και χρήσεις, προέρχονται από το αρχαίο _δικαιόω_. Το _δικαιώνω_ είναι πληρέστατο στην κλίση του: _δικαίωνα, δικαίωσα, δικαιωνόμουν, δικαιώθηκα, δικαιωμένος_, για τους σουπερλόγιους και _δικαιωθείς_ — και το απολίθωμα «ο νεκρός δεδικαίωται». Όλα αυτά με τη σημασία «δίνω σε κάποιον το δίκιο του» (στο ενεργητικό), «βρίσκω το δίκιο μου» (στο μεσοπαθητικό) — και παρόμοιες, βλ. στα λεξικά. Όταν λοιπόν επιχειρεί κάποιος να δώσει στο μισερό _δικαιούμαι_ («έχω το δικαίωμα να παίρνω ή να κάνω κάτι») χρόνο άλλον από τον ενεστώτα και τον παρατατικό (ή τη λόγια μετοχή ενεστώτα, _δικαιούμενος_, ή τον μέλλοντα διαρκείας _θα δικαιούνται_ ή το υποθετικό _θα δικαιούνταν_), οι τύποι που θα φτιάξει θα είναι του άλλου ρήματος, θα είναι ο μεσοπαθητικός _δικαιώνομαι_ του _δικαιώνω_, και ο ακροατής ή ο αναγνώστης θα αναρωτιέται ποιος βρήκε το δίκιο του.

Στα παραδείγματά σου:
«όλοι οι μετατιθέμενοι (θα) δικαιούνται (να λάβουν) οδοιπορικά»
«κατάσταση ασθενών δικαιουμένων έξοδα (ΟΧΙ εξόδων) νοσηλείας / που δικαιούνται (να λάβουν)»

Ας έχουμε επίσης καλά τοποθετημένες τις κεραίες για τα αναμενόμενα:
*δικαιωθέντες εργάτριες
δικαιούται *αυξήσεως 


ΛΚΝ:

*δικαιώνω* *-ομαι *P1 : 1. απαλλάσσω κπ. από μια κατηγορία: _H δικαιοσύνη τον δικαίωσε. Κάποτε θα δικαιωθώ. _2α. αναγνωρίζω κτ. εκ των υστέρων ως σωστό, ως δίκαιο: _Οι αγώνες / οι προσπάθειές μας δικαιώθηκαν. _β. αποδεικνύω εκ των υστέρων ότι κτ. είναι αληθινό ή ότι κάποιος έχει δίκιο: _H πορεία των γεγονότων δικαίωσε τις προβλέψεις μου. Θεωρία που δικαιώνεται στην πράξη. Δικαίωσε τη φήμη του. Τα γεγονότα τον δικαίωσαν πλήρως. Δικαιώθηκε στις εκτιμήσεις του. _[λόγ. < ελνστ. δικαι(ῶ) -ώνω, αρχ. σημ.: `τιμωρώ΄] 

*δικαιούμαι* P (μόνο στο ενεστ. θ.) δικαιούσαι, δικαιούται, δικαιούμαστε, δικαιούστε, δικαιούνται, πρτ. δικαιούμουν, μπε. δικαιούμενος : α. έχω το νόμιμο δικαίωμα να απαιτήσω κτ.: _~ το ένα τρίτο της περιουσίας του. ~ επίδομα ανεργίας. ~ ένα μήνα άδεια / σύνταξη / να νοσηλευτώ στην πρώτη θέση_. || (μπε., σε λόγ. σύντ.) _Οι δικαιούμενοι δανείου_ και ως ουσ. _οι δικαιούμενοι_, οι δικαιούχοι. β. έχω δικαίωμα σε κτ., μου οφείλεται ή μου επιτρέπεται κτ.: _~ και εγώ να ξεκουραστώ λίγο. Δε δικαιούσαι να διαμαρτύρεσαι._ [λόγ. παθ. < αρχ. δικαιῶ `κρίνω δίκαιο΄ σημδ. γαλλ. être en droit de] ​


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...]
> _δικαιούμαι,_ _δικαιώνω, δικαιώνομαι_, _δικαιόω_. _δικαίωνα, δικαίωσα, δικαιωνόμουν, δικαιώθηκα, δικαιωμένος_, _δικαιωθείς,_ «ο νεκρός δεδικαίωται». _δικαιούμενος_, _θα δικαιούνται,_ _θα δικαιούνταν_
> [...]


 
Δικαιόπολις!
Παράβαση (Ν. Παπάζογλου) & Στάσιμο - 
Δ. Σαββόπουλος (Αχαρνής - Ο Αριστοφάνης που γύρισε από τα θυμαράκια)​



 
Παραπροϊόν, η σύνδεση με άλλο νήμα:
Λάμαχος 
ἀλλὰ τίς γὰρ εἶ;
Δικαιόπολις 
ὅστις; πολίτης χρηστός, οὐ σπουδαρχίδης,
ἀλλ’ ἐξ ὅτου περ ὁ πόλεμος, στρατωνίδης,
σὺ δ’ ἐξ ὅτου περ ὁ πόλεμος, μισθαρχίδης.


----------



## StellaP (Jul 1, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Νοιώθω δικαιωμένη!


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2010)

Εγώ σε ευχαριστώ, όχι μόνο που συνέλαβες τους τύπους, αλλά και που τους προσήγαγες μέχρι τα μέρη μας.


----------

